# Showing Pregnant Goats???



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I was wondering if this is possible? To show goats while they are pregnant?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

It's possible. Not as good for dairy goats since their udder will not be there - you'll have to enter them as dry. I don't plan on showing any dry does (unless they are juniors) -- makes more sense to me to wait until after freshening but it can be done.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I show mine prego... but they are meat goats not dairy goats... so the extra weight doesn't hold them back any. LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

showing a junior doe when pregnant doesnt lend its self to a good placing. A judge explained to an exhibitor and i listened in. he said that when pregnant their bodies tend to dip and sag with teh weight of the kids (some more then others) [I have found to that their legs arent as correct in the back if the kids are large and they are close to kidding]. once her body is back in shape after kidding you can see more of her conformation correctly then when pregnant.

you cant show Sr does dry so she would still need to be in milk to be shown even if pregnant


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

I agree with Stacey, juniors don't show while pregnant, so I wouldn't do so. Senior does, I have shown them while pregnant just to fill a class so its official, but most times they won't show to their best potential, obviously without an udder or very small one (you can show them if they have freshened previously/milked), but it doesn't really harm their general appearance points, it might actually add to body capacity points. A big issue is transportation, because there is a possibility they could abort if they're not far enough along, its happened to me, but ya take the good with the bad. If its a close show with familiar goats, it shouldn't cause too much upset. :chin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok so The show that im going to is pretty small on Nigerians, usually only about 20 less nigis get showed. She is a senior doe, and the fair allows senor dry does to show. Its about a 20 minute drive, and she would be 4 months along. Im showing alot of my other goats so she would be familar with the goats she stays with.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

at 4 months gestation she wont be techincally dry since her udder will be forming. not sure if that will be points against her in a dry class.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Hmmm :chin: 
Well maybe I will just have to email the Fair people and ask them what I should do. Its not a big deal if I cant show her, I would rather have babies anyway


----------

